# Cannot save these poor horses....



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

If it were me, I would keep calling and reporting, to ANY animal rescue/welfare organization in your area/state.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

That doesn't make sense that the humane society cannot go and investigate. When someone makes a complain, they go their, knock on the door and go and see the condition of the animals. Something is not right ??


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is there something like a code commission, that if your property is full of junk, poop,etc they can condemn the property ?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the Humane League? Sounds like a made up name by someone playing at rescue.

If you're truly concerned, stop messing around with a private individual with no power, and call Animal Control. They're legally allowed to enter a property and assess the animals and conditions.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Assuming they have an animal control...sometimes small counties dont have the funding for an animal control, so you have to rely on the sherriffs office...which sometimes can be pretty stinking fruitless.. or the situation has to get soo bad..



first of all TRESPASSING and then snapping photos will get you no where as the photos wont be useable evidence. If you want to get anything done, it has to be done legally. If you can see/ snap photos of the horses while off property thats great! Im assuming that because you have so much knowlege about ages of horses and the conditions of there stalls that you have permission to be on the property?? If so DESCRETLY take photos/video with your phone.

I would continue to call in complaints against these people, and even your states ASPCA, email photos you were legally able to get...just keep harassing thse agencies..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

See if you can convince a newspaper photographer to take pics off property. They usually have quite an arsenal of cameras and telephoto lenses. If the horses are bad enough the paper might do a story.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So awesome of you, gaminggirl, to be concerned - I don't know where your region is, but in my State and County, _those horses would be removed immediately after a vet came with the Animal Control, and the owner would be fined and/or jailed!!!!!_ I've seen it happen with my own two eyes - big story on our local news all last year - the neglect was uber bad! 2 horses starved and stuck to the snowy ground had to be euthanized, Horse North Rescue recovered the other 5, (I spent a day helping groom and brought new supplies for 3, and never saw such starving animals) and _all _are healthy again, placed with new caring horse people. The owner? She was found guilty, fined, jailed, (don't know if she's out or not by now) and everything broadcast all along on the news.... Bet she wishes she cared for her horses by now! A neighbor called Animal Control making herself "the squeaky wheel who gets the grease" and it worked!! I hope you can be the "sqeaky wheel" in this case, and call until they can't stand it anymore - no excuses for those horses not to be removed immediately!!! Don't accept their excuses and promise you go as high up the ladder until something is done. Tell them you're going to write to the "speak out" column in your local paper as well. That'll get them moving. The very, very best of luck in this! Sorry for the novel, but I helped with 3 horses who were barely alive and have zero tolerance for animal abusers.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am confused. Is this a boarding facility or a private farm? How do you know about the horse that has been standing in a stall for 3 years? How did you find out about the skinny horses? 

Do you have a view of at least some of the horses from off the property that a large telephoto lens might be able to help with?


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

If you have real concern, call the local sheriff's office. They will have to respond and get a hold of the local animal control/humane society.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just to make things, my cousin used to board her horses at this farm, but she moved them. Now I have no reason to go onto the property. I will keep harrassing the Large Animal Protection Society of Pennsylvania because they are working on this case. Apparently the photos I took were borderline so they couldn't get a warrant to come back out and look at the horses with a police officer. I will contact the sherriff's office and tell the animal society that I will write to the newspaper if they can't do anything about it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In Canada, the OSPCA can go to the door to make inquiries. It is up to the owner to let them search the animal area without a warrant. If from the road the inspector sees horses/animals in need, a search warrant has to be obtained to inspect the animals. The owner will be given a written order outlining the care the animals need and a deadline. If an animal is in dire straits it will be seized, otherwise there is a followup. Should the order not be followed the person will have to appear in court and will face a fine.


----------

